# I just got my Driver's license



## pistelli (Jul 9, 2011)

This was the second time I took the test and I did much worse this time. It was the same instructor. I should have passed the first time(the only thing I messed up on was a technicality). I don't know why he passed me(I can drive quite well, but couldn't when I was nervous), but I'm glad he did


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

And? It's cool that you got your driver's license, but probably best not to talk about it on here.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I get my learners next month


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## emolover (Jul 9, 2011)

Its kind of pointless if you dont have a car. I have a 1990 Volvo.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm starting driving school in 9 days.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 9, 2011)

I get my permit whenever I schedule my 6 hours of driving with the DMV.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 9, 2011)

How many of you can say you've had a Farmer's permit?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got my permit. Now to finish driving school and wait six months.......man the law sucks.


----------



## NeedReality (Jul 9, 2011)

I still don't have my license/permit and I'm turning 18 this month. I don't know when I'll get it seeing as I'm going to be living on campus for college (and you're not allowed to have a car 1st year anyway), but so far I haven't felt the need to drive.


----------



## izovire (Jul 9, 2011)

I got my license like 10 years ago...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm Asian


----------



## izovire (Jul 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm Asian


 
Lol off-topic post in an off-topic thread.


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm Asian


 
I'm a weak, pale white boy


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm forcing other people to drive me around as long as I can (which will be until next year when I start college).


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 9, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I'm forcing other people to drive me around as long as I can (which will be until next year when I start college).


Im a sophomore in College and am STILL forcing people to drive me around lol.


----------



## joyceking (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool! Congrats!


----------



## Innocence (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome! I have my learner's license at the moment, but where I am, you have to drive a hell of a lot before you can get your regular license.

Why is everyone derailing this thread? It's in the off-topic section.


----------

